# [SOLVED] Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey all, this started like 3 days ago.

I was normally playing games on my hp laptop Compaq,until then my mouse starts moving by itself alittle,day after day the cursor vHey all, this started like 3 days ago.

I was normally playing games on my hp laptop Compaq,until then my mouse starts moving by itself alittle,day after day the cursor vibrates and vibrates all the way to the top left of the screen.

When I leave my mouse be,the cursor vibrates the most. I have 2.4G Optical Mouse, don't know what brand it is :/

Anyways, I tried to lower the mouse speed, didn't work.
I tried to download Microsoft Intelpoint and did some stuff with it,till I realized I don't have a microsoft mouse, so it didn't work.
I tried to do a scan using Malwarebytes, no malware, and the problem still exists.

The funny thing is, when I turn off my mouse and use the pad, the cursor is fine, so it must be something with the mouse. 

I blew away dust from the sensor, didn't work.
I tried using a different surface, it never worked, the mouse seems to only move on the mousepad.

Any solutions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

hi Avascar,

can you try another mouse? barrow one from someone?


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

I can't, I can't afford another one :/

And this is the only mouse I got.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

well we need to see if its the mouse or not. So you do not know anyone that you can barrow one to test? you can get a new mouse for under $20.00. Have you tried a different port?
edit: have you tried putting a peice of paper under it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

You could also test that mouse on another PC. This type of error typically indicates faulty hardware (ie: bad mouse).


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> well we need to see if its the mouse or not. So you do not know anyone that you can barrow one to test? you can get a new mouse for under $20.00. Have you tried a different port?
> edit: have you tried putting a peice of paper under it?


Well I got a different computer, I'll test the mouse on that.

I'll reply when I get it to test.


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

Okay I got it to test, it vibrates on ALL computers.

Any other solutions now?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

then the mouse is faulty, needs replacing


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> then the mouse is faulty, needs replacing


Ok I finally fixed it,I just had to replace the battery...well that was fairly simple

Thnx anyways guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Cursor moves on its own- Very annoying :/*

glad you got it going. sorry did not realize it was a wireless mouse should of did my research.


----------

